# Claws-mail can't access LDAP server

## binro

I am trying out claws-mail but I am having trouble getting the address-book to bind to my LDAP server. When I click the "Check server" button I see in my syslog:

May 25 22:44:46 opal slapd[29064]: conn=1206 fd=17 ACCEPT from IP=192.168.1.40:42302 (IP=0.0.0.0:389)

May 25 22:44:46 opal slapd[29064]: conn=1206 op=0 BIND dn="cn=Manager,dc=binro,dc=org" method=128

May 25 22:44:46 opal slapd[29064]: conn=1206 op=0 RESULT tag=97 err=49 text=

Err=49 I think means a bad password. When Nagios probes the server I see:

May 25 22:43:57 opal slapd[29064]: conn=1204 fd=16 ACCEPT from IP=127.0.0.1:40959 (IP=0.0.0.0:389)

May 25 22:43:57 opal slapd[29064]: conn=1204 op=0 BIND dn="cn=Manager,dc=binro,dc=org" method=128

May 25 22:43:57 opal slapd[29064]: conn=1204 op=0 BIND dn="cn=Manager,dc=binro,dc=org" mech=SIMPLE ssf=0

May 25 22:43:57 opal slapd[29064]: conn=1204 op=0 RESULT tag=97 err=0 text=

May 25 22:43:57 opal slapd[29064]: conn=1204 op=1 SRCH base="ou=People,dc=binro,dc=org" scope=0 deref=0

filter="(objectClass=*)"

May 25 22:43:57 opal slapd[29064]: conn=1204 op=1 SEARCH RESULT tag=101 err=0 nentries=1 text=

May 25 22:43:57 opal slapd[29064]: conn=1204 op=2 UNBIND

May 25 22:43:57 opal slapd[29064]: conn=1204 fd=16 closed

The difference seems to be the SIMPLE bind. What kind of bind is claws-mail using and what can I do about it?

TIA

----------

## vaxbrat

I haven't worked with that app, but I did find a site out there that walked me through testing the various sorts of simple and secure binds that could be done.  Don't have that in front of me anymore (was some guys web page), but it was something I stumbled across in either the Fedora 389 directory server howto's or the samba ones for ldap.  If you find it for yourself, you might want to see what sort of methods are workable with you and then maybe you can configure claws-mail to use one of them.  Another likely suspect for links would probably be the cyrus-sasl howto's since a lot of stuff uses that to front-end their authentication.

----------

## binro

I wondered about the SASL stuff but claws-mail makes no mention of it in its LDAP guide  here and my LDAP is set up the same way.

----------

## vaxbrat

```
emerge -pv claws-mail 

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] net-libs/libetpan-1.1  USE="berkdb ipv6 sasl ssl -debug -gnutls -liblockfile -static-libs" 1,619 kB

[ebuild  N     ] mail-client/claws-mail-3.9.0  USE="crypt dbus doc imap ipv6 ldap session ssl -bogofilter -dillo -nntp -pda -smime -spamassassin -spell -startup-notification -xface" 7,252 kB

Total: 2 packages (2 new), Size of downloads: 8,871 kB
```

That was just a quickie and I already see a SASL setting in one of the dependencies that I didn't already have installed.  Part of the config writeup mumbles stuff about ssl and TLS so I suspect there's settings to do either a simple or start_TLS style bind.

----------

## binro

There are certainly settings for SSL and TLS but they are turned off as described in the claws howto.

----------

